# Help! Voice Changes during pregnancy?



## Bjs2005

Hi all, I posted this in 2nd tri but haven't gotten any response and was wondering if any of you could be of help?

so I feel a little dumb asking this, but the past week or two I have definitely noticed a change in my voice. By that, I mainly mean my singing voice. By all means, I am not a professional singer - I just love to sing to the radio in the car, at home, all the time, any time, etc. Lately I cannot sing any of my favorite songs because my vocal range has changed! I cannot reach the higher notes like I previously could, and they weren't even that high! No matter how hard I try, I cannot hit them without my voice cracking or giving out on me.

I did a brief search of this on google and found that others have experienced this, so I don't think I am completely crazy... But I wanted to hear from some fellow bnb'ers on whether this has happened to you or not? And if it happened in a previous pregnancy, did your voice come back? That is what I am most terrified about is it not coming back and me not being able to sing again!!! 

I did find these two articles online about voice changes during pregnancy and found them interesting: 

https://voicestudio.kristinaseleshank...dPregnancy.htm

https://www.ohniww.org/pregnancy-voice-change-problems/


----------



## xdxxtx

My singing voice did change quite a bit during my pregnancy with my son. It went back to normal after he was born, so please don't worry too much!!! :)


----------



## solitaire89

Hi :) I'm a singer, and yes, my voice changed whilst I was pregnant. It did return to normal afterwards, but it took a little while to get the tummy muscles back to support any "real" singing. Would have been about 8 - 10 weeks of limited power and reduced breath control after LO arrived, and in this time my range returned to normal. Hope this puts your mind at rest. :)


----------



## Bjs2005

Thanks for your replies! I guess I can deal with my "new voice" for a few months for my LO. I want to be able to sing to him when he gets here, and sing for fun like I normally do. Music is a big part of my life so I don't think I could go forever just listening and not singing along! I'll have to get those tummy muscles back and toned after baby arrives!


----------



## solitaire89

Bjs2005 said:


> Thanks for your replies! I guess I can deal with my "new voice" for a few months for my LO. I want to be able to sing to him when he gets here, and sing for fun like I normally do. Music is a big part of my life so I don't think I could go forever just listening and not singing along! I'll have to get those tummy muscles back and toned after baby arrives!

Actually the singing really helps to get the strength back into the tummy muscles :) It's the subconscious use of them that builds them up the quickest :)


----------



## WholeHeart

My friend who was a music major (don't recall what her job is now, but I think she taught music for a while) told me that pregnancy hormones lower your voice a little. She said she didn't have any real problems with singing until her baby got so big that she was having trouble breathing deeply, though.


----------



## summer rain

I haven't experienced this during pregnancy however I recently had quinsy (fully recovered thank God!) and ever since my voice has been quite a bit deeper, which sucks as I hated my voice to begin with because it was kind of deep :( xx


----------



## bookreader

I hadnt seen my cousin since the beginning of my pregnancy and saw her again 2 days before i gave birth and the first thing she said to me was she couldnt believe how much my voice had changed. i hadnt noticed. It went back to normal she said the next time she seen me (a couple of weeks after his birth).


----------

